# One more peice of daughter news



## ReformedWretch (Sep 19, 2005)

She was telling me about the "father/daughter" dance at her wedding reception this Saturday and that she had picked out the song already. I was a little bummed that I didn't get a voice until I read the lyrics of the song she chose.

"Because you loved me"

For all those times you stood by me 
For all the truth that you made me see 
For all the joy you brought to my life 
For all the wrong that you made right 
For every dream you made come true 
For all the love I found in you 
I'll be forever thankful baby 
You're the one who held me up 
Never let me fall 
You're the one who saw me through through it all 


You were my strength when I was weak 
You were my voice when I couldn't speak 
You were my eyes when I couldn't see 
You saw the best there was in me 
Lifted me up when I couldn't reach 
You gave me faith 'coz you believed 
I'm everything I am 
Because you loved me 


You gave me wings and made me fly 
You touched my hand I could touch the sky 
I lost my faith, you gave it back to me 
You said no star was out of reach 
You stood by me and I stood tall 
I had your love I had it all 
I'm grateful for each day you gave me 
Maybe I don't know that much 
But I know this much is true 
I was blessed because I was loved by you 


You were my strength when I was weak 
You were my voice when I couldn't speak 
You were my eyes when I couldn't see 
You saw the best there was in me 
Lifted me up when I couldn't reach 
You gave me faith 'coz you believed 
I'm everything I am 
Because you loved me 


You were always there for me 
The tender wind that carried me 
A light in the dark shining your love into my life 
You've been my inspiration 
Through the lies you were the truth 
My world is a better place because of you 


You were my strength when I was weak 
You were my voice when I couldn't speak 
You were my eyes when I couldn't see 
You saw the best there was in me 
Lifted me up when I couldn't reach 
You gave me faith 'coz you believed 
I'm everything I am 
Because you loved me 


I'm everything I am 
Because you loved me


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 19, 2005)

Awwwwww..... she loves her dad!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 20, 2005)

Adam,
I don't understand; is she getting married?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 20, 2005)

Yes, this Saturday on Virginia beach she is getting married. She decided to listen to me and stop PLAYING marriage and actually get married.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 20, 2005)

YAY!!!!!! WHOOHOO! I'm so happy to hear that, Adam!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 20, 2005)

Are you paying for the wedding?


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Yes, this Saturday on Virginia beach she is getting married. She decided to listen to me and stop PLAYING marriage and actually get married.


you're some sort of parent. you told her bluntly, let the chips fall where they may, then God repays your obedience, by letting her be obedient to you. 

I hope she gives "Adam" to be the first name of her baby if the baby is a boy.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 20, 2005)

Her fiance is named Adam and wanted to name their first boy Adam but my daughter thinks that's too many Adam's. That doesn't bother me though. And Scott, his parents are paying. I did pay for her dress and am discussing what we can do with his parents.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Her fiance is named Adam and wanted to name their first boy Adam but my daughter thinks that's too many Adam's. That doesn't bother me though. And Scott, his parents are paying. I did pay for her dress and am discussing what we can do with his parents.



Adam, keep in mind, this is my thinking. I do not want to burden you with how I do things................
The reason I ask, is because my daughter is doing the total opposite of what I would want. Her and her friend are moving in together.If the day comes and she tells me, we are getting married, I will not give her my blessing, financially or whatever.

[Edited on 9-20-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 20, 2005)

No problem Scott.

Neither her nor her fiance are closed down completely to the gospel so I am giving my blessing. Plus, you have to remember that I didn't raise our daughter from birth and even the years we had her it was in a home where I was not 100% able to dictate all the rules.

I amy be wrong still, but I have prayed about it and talked to our pastor about it as well. It's in the Lord's hands and I am trusting him to do as He wills.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 20, 2005)

You might change your mind Scott. The Apostle Paul says that it is good that couples marry... I think we should all accept our children and give them the requisite _tough love_ when the need arises, but what do I know? I don't have any. 

*Speaking from personal experience, I do know us children a royal pain in the ***.*


----------

